# Topics > Books > Scientific literature >  Book "The Master Algorithm: How the Quest for the Ultimate Learning Machine Will Remake Our World", Pedro Domingos, 2015

## Airicist

Book "The Master Algorithm: How the Quest for the Ultimate Learning Machine Will Remake Our World" on Amazon

Author - Pedro Domingos

----------


## Airicist

The Master Algorithm | Pedro Domingos | Talks at Google

Nov 28, 2015




> Machine learning is the automation of discovery, and it is responsible for making our smartphones work,  helping Netflix suggest movies for us to watch, and getting presidents elected. But there is a push to use machine learning to do even more—to cure cancer and AIDS and possibly solve every problem humanity has. Domingos is at the very forefront of the search for the Master Algorithm, a universal learner capable of deriving all knowledge—past, present and future—from data. In this book, he lifts the veil on the usually secretive machine learning industry and details the quest for the Master Algorithm, along with the revolutionary implications such a discovery will have on our society.
> 
> Pedro Domingos is a Professor of Computer Science and Engineering at the University of Washington, and he is the cofounder of the International Machine Learning Society.

----------

